# Cleaning and sanitation question



## Mschooley53 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a question about how to clean wine equipment. I just started my first batch and I cleaned everything prior with One Step and then sanitized with KMeta. 

My question is when I finish using my equipment, can I clean using regular dish soap and then when needed again use the One Step and KMeta to sanitize? Or do I need to have wine-only equipment (measuring spoons, bowls, pots, etc)?

And after I'm done using them for a batch, can I just rinse and sanitize knowing that I can clean them before I proceed?

Thanks!


----------



## Johnd (Jan 9, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> I have a question about how to clean wine equipment. I just started my first batch and I cleaned everything prior with One Step and then sanitized with NaMeta.
> 
> My question is when I finish using my equipment, can I clean using regular dish soap and then when needed again use the One Step and NaMeta to sanitize? Or do I need to have wine-only equipment (measuring spoons, bowls, pots, etc)?
> 
> ...



When finished using my stuff, I typically, immediately, clean it with very hot water and put it away to dry. Anything that is visibly dirty or stained gets cleaned before the hot water rinse. Before next use, sanitize with kms and use it.


----------



## Mschooley53 (Jan 9, 2017)

Johnd said:


> When finished using my stuff, I typically, immediately, clean it with very hot water and put it away to dry. Anything that is visibly dirty or stained gets cleaned before the hot water rinse. Before next use, sanitize with kms and use it.



Some of the measuring cups and spoons I used to measure wine ingredients I also use for daily cooking. Is this going to be an issue?


----------



## Floandgary (Jan 9, 2017)

If you use ANY kind of soap, you must be 150% sure you rinse thoroughly. Best advice is to simply rinse the items used with hot water then rinse or spray them with K-meta sanitizer solution,,, K-meta being Potassium Metabisulfite vs Na-meta ,, Sodium Metabisulfite. And yes to a quick clean prior to use as well! ASAP, get some more equipment dedicated soley to winemaking. Eliminate any possibilities and worries!!


----------



## Mschooley53 (Jan 9, 2017)

Floandgary said:


> If you use ANY kind of soap, you must be 150% sure you rinse thoroughly. Best advice is to simply rinse the items used with hot water then rinse or spray them with K-meta sanitizer solution,,, K-meta being Potassium Metabisulfite vs Na-meta ,, Sodium Metabisulfite. And yes to a quick clean prior to use as well! ASAP, get some more equipment dedicated soley to winemaking. Eliminate any possibilities and worries!!



Sorry I meant to put in my initial post that I'm using KMeta... not NaMeta. But yes I will be making a trip to pick up dedicated wine equipment. What is the best way to store the wine equipment when not in use? I was thinking about getting a large plastic container and washing/sanitizing it and keeping it in there. When needed get it out and obviously clean/sanitize. What are some other good storage locations


----------



## bkisel (Jan 9, 2017)

I do on occasion use non dedicated utensils and such in my wine making. I make sure they're clean and rinsed of any dish detergent and then spritzed with k-meta. No issues in the four years that I've been enjoying this hobby.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 10, 2017)

bkisel said:


> I do on occasion use non dedicated utensils and such in my wine making. I make sure they're clean and rinsed of any dish detergent and then spritzed with k-meta. No issues in the four years that I've been enjoying this hobby.



Same here. Usually just glass measuring cups, but there's also the occasional teaspoon, etc for stirring small amounts of stuff up. A good rinse, and spray w/ KMeta and I'm good.


----------



## Brickhouse (Jan 10, 2017)

I see a lot of mentions of spraying the K-Meta. I was going to get a spray bottle to do this same thing, but I have two questions.

1. Does it need to be food grade plastic bottle...or will any plastic bottle do?

2. I thought K-Meta fumes were what really sanitizes the items, not the liquid. So if you're spraying it on things, such as your hydrometer, then is it really sanitizing it?

I currently have an 8 liter food grade bucket...I once bought it for brining, but didn't use it. I keep an inch of K-Meta solution in it. I pop the square lid off and drop tools in it to sit there for 15 minutes before using and after cleaning. Seems to work well. It's like my own little sanitizing station that's always there.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 10, 2017)

Brickhouse said:


> I currently have an 8 liter food grade bucket...I once bought it for brining, but didn't use it. I keep an inch of K-Meta solution in it. I pop the square lid off and drop tools in it to sit there for 15 minutes before using and after cleaning. Seems to work well. It's like my own little sanitizing station that's always there.



That will work quite well, as long at that solution is fresh. You are correct about the fumes. I have a large vase that my smaller tools go into for spraying. I put them in the vase, spritz 'em, and let them sit in there for a few minutes to soak up the fumes.


----------



## Brickhouse (Jan 10, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> That will work quite well, as long at that solution is fresh. You are correct about the fumes. I have a large vase that my smaller tools go into for spraying. I put them in the vase, spritz 'em, and let them sit in there for a few minutes to soak up the fumes.


 
Yeah, I always do the waft test prior to using to make sure it's still good.

Now I see the deal with spritzing. Spritz an item then put it in a sealable container. Fumes would then do the work. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

